

Elon Musk Calls Hydrogen Fuel Cell Cars ‘Bullsh*t’ - esalazar
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/10/elon-musk-hydrogen/

======
transfire
There are four important factors for the improvement of the battery:

1\. production cost 2\. capacity 3\. charge rate 4\. life span

Double any two of these and all other fuel sources are done. Double any three
of these and its a transportation revolution.

Certainly doubling two of these is possible within the next 10 years (assuming
the fuel cartels to not succeed at sabotaging the R&D). So I fully agree with
Elon, Hydrogen is a waste of time, money and ... wait for it ... energy.

~~~
bpicolo
Not sure doubling 1 and 4 would really be a transportation revolution. : P

------
pedalpete
Link to where Elon enters the Youtube video
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmQb94EF1UY#t=1000](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmQb94EF1UY#t=1000)

